# **NEW PRODUCT** Steel Wool



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My my we have been busy this week.....










Steel Wool, 16 Pads in each pack - Ideal for Exausts (ask Daffy and Andy C oh and not forgetting Whizzer)

Price - £2.99


----------

